# First Home Haunt Question



## DugDaThug (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm having my first home haunt (garage huant) and wonder if I should restrict the age of those to go through it. I have one scene of an electric chair... don't want to freak any little kid out. 

How do you recommend I go about an age restriction, parental approval, etc.???

Also, what the best way to promote a home haunt, I'd hate to go through all of the work to have 2 kids come through.


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

I set "age suggestions" at 10 years old, but if they have parents who think they are mature enough to handle images who am I to stop them? Just putting a note - Recommended for ages XX and up- on your rules sign should be effective at conveying the message that it is not full of unicorns and cotton candy, and place the responsibility of parenting in the hands of the parents.

Also, as far as promotions go word of mouth will probably be your most effective form of reaching people. Other methods for those on a budget include posters in local businesses (with permission of course) and handing out flyers (perhaps in full zombie costume?). On of our best methods of advertising was partnering with an independently owned pizza place (the big chains such as Pizza Hut are hard to deal with). They placed our flyers on all their delivery pizza boxes, and in turn when patrons come through we give them pizza coupons with their candy to drive business back to the friendly pizza place. Cross promotion is good business for everyone involved!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

pg-13 

thats the way we go


----------

